# metal chess kits? to go on wood



## xxShadowxx (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone know where to get chess kits (made of metal, similar to pen kits)?
i was going to turn some wood for the player color, and pop in the metal for shiny

http://www.thechessstore.com/product/MS150GIT/Classic-Persiano-Gold-Silver-Plated-Chess-Set.html

link is what i want to make for example, style/color dont matter, just pointing out the wood/metal combo


----------



## KiltedGunn (Sep 23, 2011)

No clue where to find them, but a very cool idea!  I wish you luck!


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 23, 2011)

they must exist somewhere, as there are finished chess sets with them :frown:


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2011)

Try craftsupplies uk

M


----------



## JAZNCARR (Sep 23, 2011)

Rockler, or woodcraft had the brass pieces plus a small weighted cylinder.  For the bottom of the piece on clearance a. Few. Months back. You may be able to find them there


----------



## JAZNCARR (Sep 23, 2011)

Also there's a british guy mike darlow that's a skew guy. That wrote a book on turning. Chess pieces...  he may reference a source in his book. Or he may show you some other way


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 23, 2011)

just checked those 3 places, nada yet :frown:


----------



## corian king (Sep 23, 2011)

PSI also use to sell them.I bought a set from them a couple years back and still haven't gotten around to working on them yet.
Good luck!


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 23, 2011)

checked psi and nope :frown:


----------



## clapiana (Sep 24, 2011)

Try calling psi rather then looking at their site


----------



## arioux (Sep 24, 2011)

Herre are the instruction from woodcraft with the product number, mabe you can call them and see if they still have this product #144784

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77B95.pdf


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 24, 2011)

arioux said:


> Herre are the instruction from woodcraft with the product number, mabe you can call them and see if they still have this product #144784
> 
> http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77B95.pdf



thats exactly what i want....if only was real not paper :biggrin: i go check


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 24, 2011)

whoever it was had to have used a duplicator cuz those pieces are all identically turned! that is really classy looking!


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 24, 2011)

called psi and woodcraft, they each say the other sells it, or rockler or craftsupplies sells it, call those and get runaround back to the others etc :frown: so still nada


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.hobbywoods.com/board_games.htm

page has a link to such a kit, then page not found once clicked
why does the internet tease me and get my hopes up? :frown:

still looking incase anyone has ideas :frown:


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Woodcraft used to , but discontinued them. I tried to find any available right around that time and the only place I could find was Craft Supplies UK, but it looks like they've dropped them now too.

 I think the only thing you could do now, is talk to someone like Mike Redburn who knows the casting world and see if you can get a set made in brass or Sterling. Either isn't going to be cheap as the casting labor will be 3/4s od the price. Silver is about $30 an ounce right now and Brass about $12.


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Sep 25, 2011)

Woodcraft had a set


----------



## KenV (Sep 25, 2011)

One way is to make them yourself.  I checked some of the more obscure sources who used to have such things, but it appears you will need to call around and see if anyone has "new old stock".  Otherwise -- here is another approach --  

This set of drawings goes back to 1980 and one of the more famous turners of the time

<http://books.google.com/books?id=jfsDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PP1&dq=october+1990&hl=en&ei=LHmETbb0M5K8sQOx2Z3wAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CFsQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=october%201990&f=false>


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 25, 2011)

You could get a set of chess men that you like and make Silicon molds of the uppers and lowers and cast in Metallic PR. It would have the look but be lighter.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 28, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> You could get a set of chess men that you like and make Silicon molds of the uppers and lowers and cast in Metallic PR. It would have the look but be lighter.



nah my goal is to find real metal :frown:
was planning pieces to be metal with turned trustone for bodies
then chess board has few types of wood, with a glass top
so stone, glass, metal, wood, a bit of each element :biggrin:

maybe i can get my uncle or someone to cast brass/bronze
but i doubt it would be as smoothly done as some factory :frown:
shame nobody seems to sell the kits anymore, wonder what happened
seems like thered atleast be some random guy with an unused one :biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 25, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but were there any options found?


----------

